# help with buying car through Uber?



## biff barf (Jan 4, 2015)

hey, so i've signed up as an Uber driver.

seems like it MIGHT be a good way to transition from disability + having no car back to a real life.

but i can't get Uber SF to send a list of local auto sales/leasing partners.

they seem pretty disorganized; is this a terrible idea or what?

does anyone know what dealerships they work with locally?

(yes, i already understand terms will be less than ideal. long-term disability and crappy credit go together. i get it.)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> how much can you earn and keep your disability payments coming in?


Are you really concerned his Uber earnings could possibly exceed it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

biff barf said:


> my first thread here and you're gonna hijack it?


not my intention good luck with that car leasing I'm sure it will work out for you many others here love the program they will chime in and tell u the dealer they used

Uber on


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

i thought you could not lease your car to Uber?


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't do it. It's a scam. Walk away.


----------



## biff barf (Jan 4, 2015)

right. leasing was incorrect word. i've edited my post. sorry for your confusion.

i want to lease or buy a car for Ubering and personal use.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

biff barf said:


> right. leasing was incorrect word. i've edited my post. sorry for your confusion.
> 
> i want to lease or buy a car for Ubering and personal use.


You can't lease a car and put a million miles on it without paying for the extra miles, say 10,000 a year.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

biff barf said:


> hey, so i've signed up as an Uber driver.
> 
> seems like it MIGHT be a good way to transition from disability + having no car back to a real life.
> 
> ...


_Look into leasing a vehicle from a partner who has a TCP permit. That way you can see what Uber is all about before you sign your name and life away . Some partners lease X and some black. Just make sure they have your cities airport permit. _


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

OP, I am in the same boat as you, trying to find out more about the various UBER programs.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

Alright here goes, if you are in NorCal I believe you have to use a company that finances your vehicle in wich Uber has an agreement with. I can't remember the name of the company but it starts with an E. That's for a purchase. 
If you live in SoCal you must use Santandar wich uses a lease. The lease has a 40k mile per year allotment. But remember you are going to pay for those miles dearly! If you default or end the lease early within the 1st year there is a $1000 fee. Buy the way this is a business lease so it may help come tax time.
Now that being said... Don't do it. Uber's pricing and the unknown is too volatile. The insurance is a whole other issue. With the exception of those who have commercial insurance, everyone else driving at their own risk! 
You will always start out the week owing Uber, so you are behind the 8ball every Monday. If you need a break from Uber, u still gotta pay, so you still have to drive!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

biff barf said:


> hey, so i've signed up as an Uber driver.
> 
> seems like it MIGHT be a good way to transition from disability + having no car back to a real life.
> 
> ...


Do the math on making a $1k/mo. car payment at a rate of $0.57/mile (after commission) and then add in gas cost, maintenance cost and the cost of the miles that you will have to drive over your lease amount. Why $0.57? Because that's where the fares are headed in a month or 2, just look at the Nashville rates! You will find that you will need to get over 6000 paid miles/mo. just to break even at that rate.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DO NOT COUNT ON UBER/LYFT AS A JOB OR LIVING...DONT WALK AWAY....RUN RUN AWAY STAY AWAY FROM THIS Piece Of Shit COMPANY!!!


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Dj8mup wrote: "If you live in SoCal you must use Santandar which uses a lease. The lease has a 40k mile per year allotment... If you default or end the lease early within the 1st year there is a $1000 fee. Buy the way this is a business lease so it may help come tax time."

Dj, I was just told by the fleet manager at the dealership that there is no mileage limit, that the miles are unlimited; if you can't work for Uber for any reason, you just return the vehicle without a penalty; that Santander does not and will not report to the credit bureaus. And that the lease is 100% tax-deductible.

I am just trying to figure out this lease. Did you get an Uber lease? or have you seen the contract? I'm not saying you are wrong, either. Just getting confused. Looks like I'll have to actually get a copy of the contract that is offered if I get the lease.

As for the loan, I'm trying to find out about that too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Schulz said:


> Dj8mup wrote: "If you live in SoCal you must use Santandar which uses a lease. The lease has a 40k mile per year allotment... If you default or end the lease early within the 1st year there is a $1000 fee. Buy the way this is a business lease so it may help come tax time."
> 
> Dj, I was just told by the fleet manager at the dealership that there is no mileage limit, that the miles are unlimited; if you can't work for Uber for any reason, you just return the vehicle without a penalty; that Santander does not and will not report to the credit bureaus. And that the lease is 100% tax-deductible.
> 
> ...


*"Looks like I'll actually have to get a copy of the contract".
*
Smartest words you have written so far. You should have done this FIRST.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> *"Looks like I'll actually have to get a copy of the contract".
> *
> Smartest words you have written so far. You should have done this FIRST.


BTW when you do get the contract, take it home and read it. Don't do it in the sales office. There will be too much pressure on you to sign quickly and you won't read it well enough. If they won't let you take a copy home, WALK AWAY.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes Schulz I have the lease. And will be getting out of it asap. I will have take the $1000 hit for early return, but that's ok because I will be released from Uber's shackles. 

By the way the contract states 40k miles is anticipated annual mileage usage. The contract also states that if you quit Ubering, you must carry commercial insurance. Also no one else can drive your vehicle, no one, not even friends. This is a business lease.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DJ8mup said:


> Yes Schulz I have the lease. And will be getting out of it asap. I will have take the $1000 hit for early return, but that's ok because I will be released from Uber's shackles.
> 
> By the way the contract states 40k miles is anticipated annual mileage usage. The contract also states that if you quit Ubering, you must carry commercial insurance. Also no one else can drive your vehicle, no one, not even friends. This is a business lease.


The hit is $1,000 plus "admin" fee, which decreases with each year. I believe it is around $600 - $700 in year one. So $1600 - $1700 exit fee.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DJ8mup said:


> Yes Schulz I have the lease. And will be getting out of it asap. I will have take the $1000 hit for early return, but that's ok because I will be released from Uber's shackles.


Me too. 2014 Camry soon to be replaced with a POS 9 year old Corolla or Prius.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks DJ8mup, I have created a file that I've pasted all of the 411 on this lease, and might post it when it is done so that others can avoid the confusion that I've had to endure trying to get accurate 411 on this lease.

What about the loan program? I attached a screenshot. Maybe the loan program is better than the lease program?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Experience is the best teacher. I would love to hear schulz's reviews after three months of uber(X?). 
Something tells me its gonna be in the complains section


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't speak on the loan, only that I can't see the benefit in either/or.

It may be sad to say this, but if you had to, go with subprime lender outside of Uber's hold.

Try a credit union, that's what I did.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

Seriously Schulz if you are looking for a car to drive UberX, get one that has low overhead. The cheaper the better, the only way to profit in this business.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I would rather take a subprime loan of 5-6k and buy a used car for uberx. At least I can use it for Lyft, jitney or whatever new fad comes to town.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

That's another thing Luberon, the lease specifically states you cannot drive for another liverey company. That's why there is GPS installed on the leased vehicles, that and in case someone decides to Uber in Tiajuana!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

When I wanted to start Uber all I had was 3500$ cash. I considered using that as a deposit for a good car but in the course of my research I found this forum. After reading through the complains section I ended up buying a car with my cash and working it on Lyft and uber. Now am thinking of either spending 800$ to keep my car running for another year or buying a 5k car. The jury is still out depending on whether or not my city gets the Nashville treatment and new regulations by the state on X cars


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Luberon said:


> When I wanted to start Uber all I had was 3500$ cash. I considered using that as a deposit for a good car but in the course of my research I found this forum. After reading through the complains section I ended up buying a car with my cash and working it on Lyft and uber. Now am thinking of either spending 800$ to keep my car running for another year or buying a 5k car. The jury is still out depending on whether or not my city gets the Nashville treatment and new regulations by the state on X cars


Very interesting - what car did you buy for 3500 that was acceptable for Uber?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

2005 Honda civic... Retail value closer to 5k but car dealer (a "friend") owes me big time and wanted to make amends. In six months of uber went to the garage once for routine maintenance 250$. 550+ Lyft and 200+ uber rides $12kplus in fares part time. 32mpg avg over 5 months. I spend less than 80 dollars on gas every week. Made 22$ per hour this week
4.85 Lyft rating 4.74 uber


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Luberon said:


> 2005 Honda civic... Retail value closer to 5k but car dealer (a "friend") owes me big time and wanted to make amends. In six months of uber went to the garage once for routine maintenance 250$. 550+ Lyft and 200+ uber rides $12kplus in fares part time. 32mpg avg over 5 months. I spend less than 80 dollars on gas every week. Made 22$ per hour this week
> 4.85 Lyft rating 4.74 uber


This is exactly how people should be doing this gig. Well done; you are very smart.

Couple more questions - stick shift or auto? And what state are you in? On the west coast values for old Jap cars are high - I may need to take a trip a couple of states inland to buy a car.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> 2005 Honda civic... Retail value closer to 5k but car dealer (a "friend") owes me big time and wanted to make amends. In six months of uber went to the garage once for routine maintenance 250$. 550+ Lyft and 200+ uber rides $12kplus in fares part time. 32mpg avg over 5 months. I spend less than 80 dollars on gas every week. Made 22$ per hour this week
> 4.85 Lyft rating 4.74 uber


A ten year old car for Uber, guess that's the only way to make money.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A ten year old car for Uber, guess that's the only way to make money.


Like I said if travis offers you uber lemonade you ride for him in a lemon...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

observer said:


> BTW when you do get the contract, take it home and read it. Don't do it in the sales office. There will be too much pressure on you to sign quickly and you won't read it well enough. If they won't let you take a copy home, WALK AWAY.


You can call santander, they will email you the contract.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You can call santander, they will email you the contract.


Thanks, that's good to know. Just verify contract is exactly the same at dealership.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont listen to the sceptic loosers
Travis would love to have one enthusiastic and smart driver like u in our team
With that actitude you can easily earn the 100k travis guaranteed you
For your car loan i recomen you apply with santander, they dont take much in consideration your credit history; they encorage you to be oart of travis team
You got not idea all the fun you going to have picking this beautiful blondes young wild girls from the night clubs
You would find by yourself so cheap frugal disgusted arrogants and shameless are all uber riders
You going to have a very promised career as travis associated your future is bright and succesful ilke all travis associates
And dont forget; travis loves u


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Dont listen to the sceptic loosers
> Travis would love to have one enthusiastic and smart driver like u in our team
> With that actitude you can easily earn the 100k travis guaranteed you
> For your car loan i recomen you apply with santander, they dont take much in consideration your credit history; they encorage you to be oart of travis team
> ...


Do you love u?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Dont listen to the sceptic loosers
> Travis would love to have one enthusiastic and smart driver like u in our team
> With that actitude you can easily earn the 100k travis guaranteed you
> For your car loan i recomen you apply with santander, they dont take much in consideration your credit history; they encorage you to be oart of travis team
> ...


Sarcasm has its place. But in every post?? It's a tad too much. It may be time to change the record, Pako!


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Do you love u?


Nope i dont
But im sure that he loves us since we contribute every nanosecond to increase his wealth


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Nope i dont
> But im sure that he loves us since we contribute every nanosecond to increase his wealth


Proof that this forum needs an emoticon for [Facepalm]


----------



## biff barf (Jan 4, 2015)

ok so your responses told me:

1-TCP is important
2-buy/lease deals require scrutiny
3-Uber may or may not suck
4-this forum = facepalm

thank you all. 

I'm not following any longer. continue posting accordingly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

biff barf said:


> ok so your responses told me:
> 
> 1-TCP is important
> 2-buy/lease deals require scrutiny
> ...


Thanks for taking part.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

It seems that thanks to members of this forum I keep finding out more about how Uber sucks. This company is making me feel like its AOL in 1999. AOL made it hard to delete accounts and over-billed me and treated me rude when I tried to close my account. Uber seems to be like that. The lease is a total piece of BULLSHIT!


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

No one should do either uber option. Worst case you have bad credit get a cheap car 12 k and under range have a 500 payment use the other 3-500 on commercial insurance to be fully covered best option for drivers all others you are mandated to Uber and lender not yourself. Either way you will have to work lots of hrs. Might as well have those hrs benefit you by being fully insured have flexibility of other work don't get chained to Uber


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

biff barf said:


> hey, so i've signed up as an Uber driver.
> 
> seems like it MIGHT be a good way to transition from disability + having no car back to a real life.
> 
> ...


Run, don't walk, but run away from any Uber financing deal.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

DJ8mup said:


> Yes Schulz I have the lease. And will be getting out of it asap. I will have take the $1000 hit for early return, but that's ok because I will be released from Uber's shackles.
> 
> By the way the contract states 40k miles is anticipated annual mileage usage. The contract also states that if you quit Ubering, you must carry commercial insurance. Also no one else can drive your vehicle, no one, not even friends. This is a business lease.


Don't forget you are a self employed entrepreneur.


----------

